
The Russian government-funded TV network’s hyperbolic campaign against US 5G - okket
https://thebulletin.org/2019/05/the-russian-government-funded-tv-networks-hyperbolic-campaign-against-us-5g/
======
ggg2
what's the end game? do they sell 4G/LTE tech? Or do they want to harm china
exports because they are enemies fighting for siberian oil?

or is russia now doing things just for the fun of it?

